# Things You See When You Don't Have a Gun



## Bigdaddyz (Apr 2, 2012)

This beast was out back of work this morning longest beard I have ever seen!!









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## the_ghost (May 5, 2011)

Very nice! And things you see when you have a loaded shotgun, empty field.









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bigdaddyz (Apr 2, 2012)

No good!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2013)

You taking your gun to work tomorrow Z-Naughty???

Funny Ghost!!! lol


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Birddog37 said:


> You taking your gun to work tomorrow Z-Naughty???
> 
> Funny Ghost!!! lol


Lol right 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bigdaddyz (Apr 2, 2012)

Lol yea.....no.....wish I could though!! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bigdaddyz (Apr 2, 2012)

Two more pictures of the same big guy....he won't stop tempting me lol


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

